# pinkpillfeminism WGTOW



## Lemmingwise (Dec 21, 2019)

I just ran into it and thought I'd share it here.

Apparently the MGTOW thing was so enviable that some redditors decided to steal the idea and genderswap it unironically.

I haven't collected my thoughts yet. I've just been laughing at this. Why would you copy the saddest movement in history, mgtow?









						r/PinkpillFeminism
					

r/PinkpillFeminism: A radical feminist sub focused around the PinkPill philosophy of lookism, female separatism, the dangers of objectification …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Dec 21, 2019)

Planted and PinkPilled. 

Lmfao at "RedpillWomen BANNED ON SIGHT" right above "IT'S OKAY TO DISAGREE WITH PEOPLE"


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 21, 2019)

Isn't this just, like, normal feminism? "I don't need no man/rapist in my life" is hardly new. Andrea Dworkin was advertising this stuff in mainstream colleges ages ago.

Oh, I forgot. Nothing existed before we were born.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 21, 2019)

Okay moid.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh fuck this has some great potential. Great job OP! One of the mods "greenteaapplepie69" (twitter account) also moderates r/FemaleDatingStrategy. This has much potential for 18-20 year old millennials who take one gender studies course and think they are the most oppressed people ever.

Edit: Why is that these bat shit people always complain about sex?


----------



## OtterTrash (Dec 21, 2019)

It’s Reddit. Most of the ‘feminist’s’ on there will have a feminine penis.


----------



## Banditotron (Dec 21, 2019)

I dont like the man hating, but I support their attempts to try to divorce feminism from gender bullshit by flat out saying Trannies aren't women. Also the entire "movement" is literally just female incels lol.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 21, 2019)

Don't we already have WGTOW but it's just called third wave feminism?


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 21, 2019)

This is so fucking hilarious  

"Men always say we can't do shit on our own, so let's not do shit on our own and steal another idea from men, that'll show them"


----------



## snailslime (Dec 21, 2019)

I want to see them and mgtow fight


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 21, 2019)

Ignoring the fact that feminism has been a thing for sadly almost a century now, is it really wise to try and emulate an opposing movement which rapidly devolved into an lolcow factory?


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't get this, isn't this just old school radfems/lesbian separatism reskinned with incel/MGTOW terminology? Why do they hate MGTOW when they stole all their terminology from them?


OtterTrash said:


> It’s Reddit. Most of the ‘feminist’s’ on there will have a feminine penis.


This might be the only way to make sense of this. Literal transcels lol.


----------



## Vivian (Dec 21, 2019)

It looks like satire to me, but then again you can never be sure.


----------



## Calooby (Dec 21, 2019)

Should be called WMWF (Women Men Won't Fuck) or WOTP (Women On Their Period)


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 21, 2019)

Mein Garten said:


> Oh fuck this has some great potential. Great job OP! One of the mods "greenteaapplepie69" (twitter account) also moderates r/FemaleDatingStrategy. This has much potential for 18-20 year old millennials who take one gender studies course and think they are the most oppressed people ever.
> 
> Edit: Why is that these bat shit people always complain about sex?










Some other redditors are angry about it for not doing feminism in the right way:







---------


Besides the politics they got a discount meme corner.







They really seethe over the roastie meme:


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 21, 2019)

"Hey look at those retards over there.  We should be just as retarded as them."  said way too many people on Reddit.


----------



## Calooby (Dec 21, 2019)

If some of us ever get the money can we give them their own website and everything? These bitches are hilariously exceptional and are worth observing.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 21, 2019)

Newton's Third Law of Autism: for every autistic subculture, there is an equally autistic and opposite reactionary subculture


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 21, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Andrea Dworkin was advertising this stuff in mainstream colleges ages ago.


It does read like Dworkin....


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 21, 2019)

Calooby said:


> Should be called WMWF (Women Men Won't Fuck) or WOTP (Women On Their Period)


I don't think they invested too much time thinking it through.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 21, 2019)

Fucking lol you just know its a bunch of dangerhaired loons butthurt over rejection and hamplanets who can't get any. "I-I'm not jealous! He's just a dirty roas- I mean wurstie!"

I thought WGTOW already existed. They're called political lesbians


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 21, 2019)

Vivian said:


> It looks like satire to me, but then again you can never be sure.


I'm not sure. I've been looking into greenteaapplepie69 and they seem like they're a depressed 19 year old with a less than stellar love life. It's quite sad and I wish her the best. They should get some hobbies and get out more so she hopefully becomes less of an extremist and meets someone nice. Below are some links of interest.

Angry teenager
Wix
Body image issues (likely fat)
Body image issues 2
Body image issues 3
Sounds like an Extremist
Blames Porn Addicts
Wants love... (too bad she's insane)
Wants to "rope" herself
Women better than Men rawr rawr rawr
"female"?
Troon potential?


----------



## Basil II (Dec 21, 2019)

Diabetes Kween said:
			
		

> Moid: Short for Mascoid. Incels call women "foids" or "femoids" so mascoid is that but for men


so they admit they're incels.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 21, 2019)

_Why are women like this?_

Fuck me dead I just want an appropriate social movement that teaches girls to not be little entitled bitches.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 21, 2019)

@Mein Garten you've struck a gold mine, this is a genuine incel, but unlike most female incels this one is stupid enough to vent it on the internet, and this posts says a shitload about her


> *Is it too much to ask for a guy that loves me and only me? *
> 
> Even in monogamous relationships it’s a social norm that men watch porn and follow Instagram models. Not only that but they also like your friends bikini pics and nobody raises an eyebrow. It’s a common thing for men to jerk off to your friends and family members.
> 
> ...





> I’m also a virgin and I’ve never been in a relationship. So idk if I’m just more demisexual and would be turned on if it was someone I was close to rather than just watching porn.





> I think this is the last straw. I’m always going to be stuck here, doing meaningless shit until I die. I’m probably not mentally well enough to even get a job at McDonald’s and can’t get away from my shit family. I don’t have any friends either and on top of that moids won’t touch me with a 10 foot pole


Zero self esteem, image issues (yes it's probably a triplechin golem), childish and idealistic views on relationships, antisocial and incapable of trust.
No wonder she's depressive and self diagnose any extra shit, she's not the third wheel on every party, she's the fucking flat spare on the trunk.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 21, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> @Mein Garten you've struck a gold mine, this is a genuine incel, but unlike most female incels this one is stupid enough to vent it on the internet, and this posts says a shitload about her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just so extreme that I'm not sure. Like her Wix website posts were written over the course of a couple of days (elaborate troll?). Could just be an angsty teenager too. Needs more investigation.




Edit: I just noticed this and it makes me laugh





Soooooooo you are a Lesbian?


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Dec 21, 2019)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> _Why are women like this?_
> 
> Fuck me dead I just want an appropriate social movement that teaches girls to not be little entitled bitches.



Hey now. Don't lump us all in with this bullshit.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 21, 2019)

That Against Hate Subreddits post makes them sound like Womad/Daughters of Megalia, a South Korean radfem website which made the news because one member raped a little boy and tried to use their feminism to justify it.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 21, 2019)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> _Why are women like this?_



Because feminism is an ideology that absolves women of all responsibility. Most young women have been exposed to it in some degree, the entitled bitchy ones are often somewhat well-off and rather exposed to feminist claptrap.

It's the same reason why incels blame the rest of society and fate for their failures. They eschew personal responsibility in favor of persecution complexes.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 21, 2019)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Hey now. Don't lump us all in with this bullshit.



I'm a chick myself but I'm constantly surprised at how fucking exceptional chicks can be.



Mr. Skeltal said:


> Because feminism is an ideology that absolves women of all responsibility. Most young women have been exposed to it in some degree, the entitled bitchy ones are often somewhat well-off and rather exposed to feminist claptrap.
> 
> It's the same reason why incels blame the rest of society and fate for their failures. They eschew personal responsibility in favor of persecution complexes.



A society of victims and people thinking they deserve hand-outs simply for existing. People are abandoning their drive to survive and be successful in favor of this bullshit. 

It's like playing a game with no challenge, with no objectives, no rewards. What's the point? If that's how people wanna live that's sad.


----------



## Calooby (Dec 21, 2019)

This is both funny and a good thing to show incels, should they believe it, that women can be just as pathetic as them. Though I haven't heard of a femcel physically harming men yet.


----------



## Foxxo (Dec 21, 2019)

I want to thank this thread for giving me a nice snapshot of Reddit "politics".


ThePurpleProse said:


> I don't think they invested too much time thinking it through.
> 
> View attachment 1062349


Not to mention their TERF-based rules, labeling XY Wahmen as "Moids" & segregating them to an AMA parking lot...


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 21, 2019)

Maybe men and women aren’t that different after all.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 21, 2019)

I say get a thread going in Community Watch.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 21, 2019)

Assuming this isn't some sort of elaborate prank, I'm almost impressed by the staggeringly autistic levels of cognitive dissonance it'd take for an anti-male "_movement_" to blatantly rip off the nomenclature and aesthetic of their equally exceptional anti-female counterpart.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 22, 2019)

Women were a mistake.


----------



## Tard Repository (Dec 22, 2019)

Meh. Not surprising and not any different from MGTOW. These -GTOW people are just abstaining from any normal or meaningful train of thought which leaves us "normals" more content to point and laugh at.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Dec 22, 2019)

snailslime said:


> I want to see them and mgtow fight


I want to see the makeup sex


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 22, 2019)

Guess radfem needed a rebranding.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 22, 2019)

Tard Repository said:


> Meh. Not surprising and not any different from MGTOW. These -GTOW people are just abstaining from any normal or meaningful train of thought which leaves us "normals" more content to point and laugh at.


People keep confusing MGTOW with incels, MGTOW existed even before the term was coined, ever seen that old ass grandpa sitting on a bench with a whiskey on one hand and puffing a cigar enjoying life, no wife around due divorce or death? that's was an MGTOW, I have no idea why suddenly they decided to make a label for it but in the last decades most men like that have gone through nasty divorces so they just say fuck it only to relations, not to sex, the movement is not anti-women, it's anti-compromise.

All this makes it more hilarious because lumping MGTOW with incels makes them rage fucking hard and this female incels copying the nomenclature with their poor understanding make things worst for all three groups.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Dec 22, 2019)

I feel like such a bad person but ffs if there ever was a breeding ground for a female Elliot Rodger this would be it. I do believe most of these posters are just LARPing incel dudes but all it's going to take is one legitimately insane fat chick reading this stuff to go on a killing spree at some muscle-dummy gym in California. Definitely will be keeping an eye on this group. 
Incels and MGTOW are defined by their weak wills and lack of desire to do anything, really. 
Take that mentality and apply it to women with chips on their shoulders and mass media eager to make excuses for their actions is a recipe made in pandemonium.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 22, 2019)

Is it just me or does every subreddit/movement that attempts to mimic, imitate, or mock Incels/ColorPills/MGTOWs turn out to be even more pathetic than the movement that it's mocking? I've seen it with /r/IncelTears and I've seen it with /r/femcels, so I kind of know what to expect at this point.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2019)

DrunkNDoziNDragN said:


> I feel like such a bad person but ffs if there ever was a breeding ground for a female Elliot Rodger this would be it. I do believe most of these posters are just LARPing incel dudes but all it's going to take is one legitimately insane fat chick reading this stuff to go on a killing spree at some muscle-dummy gym in California. Definitely will be keeping an eye on this group.
> Incels and MGTOW are defined by their weak wills and lack of desire to do anything, really.
> Take that mentality and apply it to women with chips on their shoulders and mass media eager to make excuses for their actions is a recipe made in pandemonium.



They had a post about this. It said that when men get sad they go on killing sprees and when women get sad they get help and take their meds. This is because from childhood they are taught to deal with stuff and process it, unlike men who just bottle things up and take it out on others.

That's their words, not mine.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 22, 2019)

When will women finally understand that they can't just re-use the strategy from 2nd grade of taking something funny that someone else said, changing a few words, and trying to pass it off as a new and wholly original funny thing?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> People keep confusing MGTOW with incels, MGTOW existed even before the term was coined, ever seen that old ass grandpa sitting on a bench with a whiskey on one hand and puffing a cigar enjoying life, no wife around due divorce or death? that's was an MGTOW, I have no idea why suddenly they decided to make a label for it but in the last decades most men like that have gone through nasty divorces so they just say fuck it only to relations, not to sex, the movement is not anti-women, it's anti-compromise.
> 
> All this makes it more hilarious because lumping MGTOW with incels makes them rage fucking hard and this female incels copying the nomenclature with their poor understanding make things worst for all three groups.



I don't think so. That man is just sitting there smoking his cigar. He isn't "men going their own way". He is just going his own way.

MGTOW is as the name implies a movement. Not for man, but for men. It takes a special kind of person to think: "other men should do this too!"

And judging by the content mgtow produces, it is exclusively the lowest status males, the most drudging and boring content. Nothing in the movement is about challenging yourself, or learning useful skills, or lifestyle improvement, or anything productive.

It is just feminism for men. But then without the political/social issues part that seperates them from MRA's. Both are massive failures, but the latter at least has some laudible ideals, if not a complete incompetency at achieving them.

Both suffer from the fact that they can't do what feminists can:

1. they can't play people's heartstrings because nobody cares that much about helping men as they do about helping women
2. They can't go naked for attention
3. There is no institutional backing / elites benefiting from their existance


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 22, 2019)

Calooby said:


> This is both funny and a good thing to show incels, should they believe it, that women can be just as pathetic as them. Though I haven't heard of a femcel physically harming men yet.



Give it time, and it could very well happen.

Remember that radfem lesbian back in the 70's who wrote the SCUM Manifesto and shot Andy Warhol? 

I'm honestly surprised we haven't already had a Millennial equivalent of her in the insanity of Current Year. 

Unless the SJW zeitgeist dies out early, I wouldn't be surprised if we see some radfem or an unhinged lefty troon do some fucked-up mass shooting for political reasons (as opposed to Dayton, which was an apolitical spree killing even though Connor Betts was a lefty) 

We already had the STEM High School shooting in Colorado this spring, which was done by an SJW soyboy and a FTM troon, but there weren't enough casualties to be legally considered a mass shooting, so it was fairly easy to memory hole.

The only thing more pathetic than incels are femcels who try to adopt the imagery and terminology of incels.


----------



## pierce your heart (Dec 22, 2019)

OtterTrash said:


> It’s Reddit. Most of the ‘feminist’s’ on there will have a feminine penis.


They clearly define female as having two X chromosomes in their rules.


Vivian said:


> It looks like satire to me, but then again you can never be sure.


Iirc the first femcel subreddit got started as satire by someone that thought women could never ascribe to incel bulshit, then the crazies moved in.


Calooby said:


> This is both funny and a good thing to show incels, should they believe it, that women can be just as pathetic as them. Though I haven't heard of a femcel physically harming men yet.


Incel are aware of them their reaction is mostly "REEEE! They are just bitter that Chad Thundercock won't commit to them. Not true incels!"


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 22, 2019)

Am I the only one who thinks that these women attempting to copy MGTOW stuff is hilariously ironic? Like, way to prove to the MGTOWs that women don’t just leech of the ideas and ‘success’ of men. It’s almost poetic.
Another thing is that we already had this kind of thing with your general radical-feminist and the like. These people aren’t breaking new ground whatsoever.
I guess what I’m trying to get at is, why does this exist? If it’s an attempt to parody MGTOW, it isn’t that good of one. And, call me a cynic, but I think most of the posts aren’t parody at all. I think a good amount of them take it seriously.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 22, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that these women attempting to copy MGTOW stuff is hilariously ironic? Like, way to prove to the MGTOWs that women don’t just leech of the ideas and ‘success’ of men. It’s almost poetic.
> Another thing is that we already had this kind of thing with your general radical-feminist and the like. These people aren’t breaking new ground whatsoever.
> I guess what I’m trying to get at is, why does this exist? If it’s an attempt to parody MGTOW, it isn’t that good of one. And, call me a cynic, but I think most of the posts aren’t parody at all. I think a good amount of them take it seriously.


If it's an attempt to parody MGTOW you'd think the MGTOWs would have spotted it by now and REEEEE'D about it in some fashion.  Anyone care enough to go looking to see if there are any reactions on MGTOW spaces to this trainwreck?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 22, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> If it's an attempt to parody MGTOW you'd think the MGTOWs would have spotted it by now and REEEEE'D about it in some fashion.  Anyone care enough to go looking to see if there are any reactions on MGTOW spaces to this trainwreck?


Just did a cursory glance over the MGTOW Reddit, not really much besides calling it kind of sad.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 22, 2019)

And yet, the subreddits' rules about no trans-women is very clear, as is their trans-exclusionary attitude.




Women =/= feminists, but sure, let's break this down.

Women are the majority of the voting population in pretty much every western country, and the cliche of "happy wife, happy life" is a cliche, for a reason - men that are married or in relationships will do a LOT to keep the woman in their life happy. Fact of the matter is, one of the remaining contentious political issues is abortion, and women continue to be split on it, and I'm unaware of especially many issues where the opinions are solely and heavily divided based solely on sex.

And it's not a fucking patriarchy if women can run for office, are equally as likely to be elected as men (when they run), and the majority of voters are women. You know WHY women don't run as often as men? Because sociopathy is highly correlated with political office, and women are less likely to be sociopathic.



Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Don't we already have WGTOW but it's just called third wave feminism?



I've been saying for a long-ass time that the difference between political lesbianism and MGTOW is that the latter aren't claiming they hate the other sex so much they'll go gay, to make some kind of statement.



snailslime said:


> I want to see them and mgtow fight



Depends on which mgtow; the ones that are actually dedicated to self-improvement (I.E. - the ones that aren't legitimately whining incels) would hammer the shit out of all the angry harley-riding whales.



mr.moon1488 said:


> Ignoring the fact that feminism has been a thing for sadly almost a century now, is it really wise to try and emulate an opposing movement which rapidly devolved into an lolcow factory?



Declaration of Sentiments at Seneca Falls was 1848, and it's widely considered to be the birth of the feminist movement, so the movement has been around for about 170 years. Interestingly, there were men that were functionally mgtows back in the 1920's, but they have no direct connection to modern mgtows or MRAs.

Edit to ensure I get all the puzzle pieces awarded.



Mein Garten said:


> I'm not sure. I've been looking into greenteaapplepie69 and they seem like they're a depressed 19 year old with a less than stellar love life. It's quite sad and I wish her the best. They should get some hobbies and get out more so she hopefully becomes less of an extremist and meets someone nice. Below are some links of interest.
> 
> Angry teenager
> Wix
> ...





Spoiler: Choice reddit 'tism







Winner, and mad lad.





The FBI and CDC don't track "forcible engulfment" in the same statistical category as "forcible rape", they track it as "other sexual assault." Please stop being statistical and logically illiterate,  Mz GreenTeaApplePie69





Calooby said:


> This is both funny and a good thing to show incels, should they believe it, that women can be just as pathetic as them. Though I haven't heard of a femcel physically harming men yet.



Valerie Solanas comes to mind, since there's claims that she wasn't just worried that Andy Warhol had ripped her off, but that he's turned her down.



werewolf rape erotica said:


> I want to see the makeup sex



Andrea Dworkin with a legbeard, fucking a neck-bearded Yokozuna. There's your mental image.



Lemmingwise said:


> They had a post about this. It said that when men get sad they go on killing sprees and when women get sad they get help and take their meds. This is because from childhood they are taught to deal with stuff and process it, unlike men who just bottle things up and take it out on others.
> 
> That's their words, not mine.



That's a specific level of narcissistic autism, right there.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2019)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Hey now. Don't lump us all in with this bullshit.





Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> I'm a chick myself but I'm constantly surprised at how fucking exceptional chicks can be.



Honestly, I enjoy the collateral damage every time someone says "women are ..." in a thread like this. You just know there's a couple of lasses reading it taking it personally. It's like when MRA's go on about "not all men!", as if going on the defensive does anything helpful.



TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Depends on which mgtow; the ones that are actually dedicated to self-improvement



If they are any good at self-improving, then they no longer need a faggy movement like that to tell them what to do. They would soon improve to some level of self-determination instead of letting anonymous online people guide their life decisions.

It's one of the few movements where I have not been able to find any examples of merit.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 22, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Honestly, I enjoy the collateral damage every time someone says "women are ..." in a thread like this. You just know there's a couple of lasses reading it taking it personally. It's like when MRA's go on about "not all men!", as if going on the defensive does anything helpful.



I think being critical of groups of people helps them improve.
If you're on the defense about something, it's less likely that they will be open to the idea of criticism and change. 

I like hearing what people have to say because it's the stuff that triggers a knee-jerk response that helps people change the most. 

Don't like being called fat? Do something. 
Don't like stereotypes? Break the mold and don't worry about other people. 
Don't like being told something? Figure out why it hurts.

If something doesn't apply, let it pass you by. 
If it fits, let it sit.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 22, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's one of the few movements where I have not been able to find any examples of merit.



I have, but it's seriously amongst men that aren't busy caterwauling about any movements, in much the same way that "actual activists" aren't the people virtue-signalling on social media, but the ones volunteering in soup kitchens, and the like.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 22, 2019)

Aberforth said:


> Guess radfem needed a rebranding.


Most TERFs seem quite capable of getting a man and making sure he stays in line, if that's their cup of tea. Obviously, making a man do what they want him to do is a long way from remaking society. This lot really do seem akin to MGTOWs- plenty of resentment there.

Also, lol @ Brittany Venti as a feminist icon




https://archive.md/Xx1Cx


----------



## OtterTrash (Dec 22, 2019)

pierce your heart said:


> They clearly define female as having two X chromosomes in their rules.
> 
> Iirc the first femcel subreddit got started as satire by someone that thought women could never ascribe to incel bulshit, then the crazies moved in.
> 
> Incel are aware of them their reaction is mostly "REEEE! They are just bitter that Chad Thundercock won't commit to them. Not true incels!"


Well yes, but that doesn’t disprove my point. I’m sure r/actuallesbians started out full of ‘true and honest’ XX lesbians and look at how that’s turned out.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 22, 2019)

OtterTrash said:


> Well yes, but that doesn’t disprove my point. I’m sure r/actuallesbians started out full of ‘true and honest’ XX lesbians and look at how that’s turned out.



I'm pretty sure there was a "/r/ForeverAloneWomen" sub, and it got invaded by thirsty dudes that conclusively proved that "when it comes to having sex, men need a place, and women need a reason." IIRC, the sub had to go private, because there were so many guys willing to simp for femcels.


----------



## OtterTrash (Dec 22, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a "/r/ForeverAloneWomen" sub, and it got invaded by thirsty dudes that conclusively proved that "when it comes to having sex, men need a place, and women need a reason." IIRC, the sub had to go private, because there were so many guys willing to simp for femcels.


Haha the straight version of r/GenderCriticalGuys then?  

Your reply is an example of why I find it so difficult to accept that  femcels are a thing. Men are so thirsty that it just seems impossible.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 22, 2019)

OtterTrash said:


> Haha the straight version of r/GenderCriticalGuys then?
> 
> Your reply is an example of why I find it so difficult to accept that  femcels are a thing. Men are so thirsty that it just seems impossible.


There are some legitimately unfuckable people out there and some are women.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 22, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> There are some legitimately unfuckable people out there and some are women.



There are a lot of unfuckable women. 

More often than not the women make themselves insufferable enough that no one wants to fuck them. Not even about looks or hygiene or whatever.


----------



## OtterTrash (Dec 22, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> There are some legitimately unfuckable people out there and some are women.


True. Thinking about it, my statement was probably far too generalised.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 22, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> There are some legitimately unfuckable people out there and some are women.



Elliot Rodger was one, and it had nothing to do with his aesthetic qualities, it had to do with his horrifyingly entitled attitude, and raging narcissism. And there's absolutely unfuckable women out there, but if you took a genuinely ugly man, and a genuinely ugly woman, washed them up, and announced that they wanted to have sex, the line for the woman would vastly eclipse the line for the man.

It's a cliche that gay men are vastly more promiscuous than lesbian women.


----------



## OtterTrash (Dec 22, 2019)

I


TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Elliot Rodger was one, and it had nothing to do with his aesthetic qualities, it had to do with his horrifyingly entitled attitude, and raging narcissism. And there's absolutely unfuckable women out there, but if you took a genuinely ugly man, and a genuinely ugly woman, washed them up, and announced that they wanted to have sex, the line for the woman would vastly eclipse the line for the man.
> 
> It's a cliche that gay men are vastly more promiscuous than lesbian women.


It’s a cliche because it’s true.


----------



## I can't imagine (Dec 22, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> I don't get this, isn't this just old school radfems/lesbian separatism reskinned with incel/MGTOW terminology? Why do they hate MGTOW when they stole all their terminology from them?



If I were to guess, I'd say that they see the MRA and MRA-adjacent groups gaining traction through use of memorable terminology and wanted to get in on that action.  

The only part of the radfem movement that has any meaningful prominence nowadays is TERFs, and they're really more of a single-issue group, so the radfems that _aren't_ singularly obsessed with preventing the "trans intrusion into female spaces" are kinda a dying breed.  I very much doubt they like MGTOW or incels, or agree with any of their philosophies, but they've been unquestionably more successful getting people to join their groups.


----------



## Damn Near (Dec 22, 2019)

women who have really hairy, smelly pussies: the thread


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2019)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> I think being critical of groups of people helps them improve.
> If you're on the defense about something, it's less likely that they will be open to the idea of criticism and change.
> 
> I like hearing what people have to say because it's the stuff that triggers a knee-jerk response that helps people change the most.
> ...



Nah, people don't improve from criticism. People that want to improve usually don't need to hear it anyways; they are already working on it. And those that do need to improve have also heard it before and they have invented their own coping mechanisms to not have to take the advice to heart.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 22, 2019)

I can't imagine said:


> If I were to guess, I'd say that they see the MRA and MRA-adjacent groups gaining traction through use of memorable terminology and wanted to get in on that action.
> 
> The only part of the radfem movement that has any meaningful prominence nowadays is TERFs, and they're really more of a single-issue group, so the radfems that _aren't_ singularly obsessed with preventing the "trans intrusion into female spaces" are kinda a dying breed.  I very much doubt they like MGTOW or incels, or agree with any of their philosophies, but they've been unquestionably more successful getting people to join their groups.



I don't think people are joining MRA groups, I think people are genuinely seeing how incredibly toxic the Post-Modernist/Cultural Marxist/Indentitarian versions of feminism and SocJus are, and abandoning those groups. Association with feminism has been on the decline for at least 20 years, in most western countries, outside of indoctrinates that have been brainwashed in public education and post-secondary institutions.



Lemmingwise said:


> Nah, people don't improve from criticism. People that want to improve usually don't need to hear it anyways; they are already working on it. And those that do need to improve have also heard it before and they have invented their own coping mechanisms to not have to take the advice to heart.



Funny how modern feminists (at least, the "All men are bad" ones) don't seem to realize that constantly berating people for their genitals is -


sexist
counterproductive, at best
liable to produce reactionary responses, at worst
Mind you, these are the same smooth-brains that insist that any deviation from the latest dogma is automatically heresy, and heretics must be (socially) burned at the stake... or at least, subjected to a Maoist "struggle session."

Anyways, let's get back to laughing at the chonky femcels.


----------



## Isaac Cox (Dec 22, 2019)

> WGTOW



Rule 63: no exceptions.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 22, 2019)

OtterTrash said:


> It’s a cliche because it’s true.


Ummmm.. that's some bigoted shit right there.

Let's see what Bing has to say.




One assumes the numbers will be the same on the other side of the pink curtain.



Well, clearly the results here are inconclusive. And, I'm sure the fact that 'gay bed death' returns any results at all is not related to homosexual men using it to describe a situation where they become bored with monogamy and go out and commit sodomy with random guys. Not. At. All.


----------



## OneEyedCool (Dec 22, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Don't we already have WGTOW but it's just called third wave feminism?


No.  That would be second-wave.  But they didn't get off their asses and build houses exactly.  Third-wave just wants man-slaves permanently in family courts and not give up feminine innocence.  When I was a dumb liberal back in my day (2000), I thought they really had a solid point if they could do it better and without men.  




Duke Nukem said:


> Is it just me or does every subreddit/movement that attempts to mimic, imitate, or mock Incels/ColorPills/MGTOWs turn out to be even more pathetic than the movement that it's mocking? I've seen it with /r/IncelTears and I've seen it with /r/femcels, so I kind of know what to expect at this point.


That is similar logic to making a copy of a first copy of an old VHS tape on CRT tvs.


----------



## OtterTrash (Dec 22, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Ummmm.. that's some bigoted shit right there.
> 
> Let's see what Bing has to say.
> View attachment 1063507
> ...



I’m posting on Kiwi Farm’s, that automatically makes me a bigot and mass murderer of Tran’s, Furrie’s and any other group of perv’s that have been welcomed underneath the LGBTQ+ umbrella.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2019)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> There are a lot of unfuckable women.
> 
> More often than not the women make themselves insufferable enough that no one wants to fuck them. Not even about looks or hygiene or whatever.



I don't think there are a lot of unfuckable women. The only thing that's making the insufferable ones unfuckable is that guys aren't sure if the sex will be good enough to make up for how insufferable she is. If they were like "let's go home and fuck, now" they'd have a decent success rate. Heck even hamplanets can get laid if they're aggressive enough about it.

Patrice O Neal said it best. Women will say about a guy, sometimes even their partner, I like you, I love you, but I don't really want to fuck you (they'll say it in a nicer way). They're essentially saying: you're lovable. You're just not fuckable. And the reverse is true for some women. They're fuckable. They's just not likeable.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 22, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> If they are any good at self-improving, then they no longer need a faggy movement like that to tell them what to do. They would soon improve to some level of self-determination instead of letting anonymous online people guide their life decisions.
> 
> It's one of the few movements where I have not been able to find any examples of merit.


That's because you look in the wrong places, Raging Golden Eagle is one of the most practical and helpful MGTOWs that I found around, most notable advice he always give is to have an economical plan B, learning a trade skill like plumber and use it to pay for your true goals or check your bride's background before saying yes (I was surprise to learn how many women marry only to get their husbands to pay their art degree loans) among some of the things he always say.

I can only guess that you run around the equivalent of the channel awesome atheists, those are real speds.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 8, 2020)

r/PinkpillFeminism - Kiwi farms found us
					

35 votes and 6 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				











						r/PinkpillFeminism - Kiwi farms found us
					

33 votes and 5 comments so far on Reddit




					web.archive.org
				



foids mad


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 8, 2020)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> r/PinkpillFeminism - Kiwi farms found us
> 
> 
> 35 votes and 6 comments so far on Reddit
> ...


_It begins._
How's it hanging, ladies? We don't bite. There's plenty of women here, too, you know. Typically better adjusted, cooler, and more fun than you, but you can still sit with us.


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 8, 2020)

This thread demonstrates how men aren't the only ones capable of being thirsty, entitled whiny losers.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 9, 2020)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> r/PinkpillFeminism - Kiwi farms found us
> 
> 
> 35 votes and 6 comments so far on Reddit
> ...



Heh, I'm glad I have one of the crazy quotes of greenteaapplepie as my byline. The one where she said that historically the only reason there were men is because men forced women to proliferate the y chromosome.

I looked into a couple of more posts to find some funny stuff, but I have the same experience as when I look into MGTOW stuff. It just makes me sad and empathic toward their plight, even as they rage against the bad hand they were dealt by nature and everyone who gets near them.








I never really bought the "ugly jealous woman" type who is all about being anti-rape in a ridiculous manner, but I'm beginning to believe when I read these posts.


----------



## ks99 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sorry to necro this thread, but have anyone else noticed /r/FemaleDatingStrategy repeatedly hitting the front page? The entire subreddit is a genderswapped /r/TheRedPill mixed with a bit of /r/Braincels, and while all the male-oriented subreddits like that have been quarantined or banned, this is evidently allowed to proliferate. Take a look at this thread: https://old.reddit.com/r/FemaleDati...ou_earned_my_respect_by_not_sleeping_with_me/



Is this a psyop or what? Like, how is this tolerated on a site that's explicitly moved away from their free speech roots to ban the exact same shit when it's said by men about women? I seriously get glowie vibes from this; maybe it's just latent schizophrenia, but I can't help but feel there's ulterior motives behind turning a blind eye to content that's just "opposite sex bad". They did this for YEARS with the other subreddits too, but now there's a double standard that evidently allows women to get radicalized against men. Not enough negative media coverage I guess. Can't wait for Ellen Rodger's shooting spree to eliminate frat bros! :^)


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 15, 2021)

ks99 said:


> Sorry to necro this thread, but have anyone else noticed /r/FemaleDatingStrategy repeatedly hitting the front page? The entire subreddit is a genderswapped /r/TheRedPill mixed with a bit of /r/Braincels, and while all the male-oriented subreddits like that have been quarantined or banned, this is evidently allowed to proliferate. Take a look at this thread: https://old.reddit.com/r/FemaleDati...ou_earned_my_respect_by_not_sleeping_with_me/
> View attachment 2351299
> Is this a psyop or what? Like, how is this tolerated on a site that's explicitly moved away from their free speech roots to ban the exact same shit when it's said by men about women? I seriously get glowie vibes from this; maybe it's just latent schizophrenia, but I can't help but feel there's ulterior motives behind turning a blind eye to content that's just "opposite sex bad". They did this for YEARS with the other subreddits too, but now there's a double standard that evidently allows women to get radicalized against men. Not enough negative media coverage I guess. Can't wait for Ellen Rodger's shooting spree to eliminate frat bros! :^)


Men bad women good.

Become a woman.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 17, 2021)

I thought women going their own way was radical feminism or separatist feminism.

Coming up with WGTOW totally rips of MGTOW and is like 50 years too late because that philosophy already exists in the above forms of feminism. They are just repackaging radical and separatist feminism with MGTOW slang.

Edit: Pink pill is literally radical lesbian separatism. Just call it like it is...radical lesbian separatism, but that ain't catchy to Millenials.


----------

